# Telanthera Cardinalis



## fishbubbles

I was wondering how to take care of this plant. Does it need to be attached to something or do you just stick it into the gravel? Its very colorful and I would love to add it to my planted tank.


----------



## Fuzz

its a stem plant. pretty easy to grow. i had no issues with it. plant it like ludwigia. just stick the stem into the substrate and wait for it to grow. since its a stem plant, you don't need root tabs or anything(they will help, but arent necessary).


----------



## grogan

Agreed. for a plant that has red in it, they are very easy to grow. They grow well under medium lighting with some liquid fertilizer and some Flourish Excel (liquid carbon)

Plant them in dense sections not spaced out. It will give a more natural look.


----------



## fishbubbles

Okay thanks! Does that mean I should avoid it when doing water changes? Because otherwise the roots wont hook onto the flourite gravel?


----------



## Fuzz

If you have a planted tank, you don't really need to vacuum. If you have unsightly crap on the bottom, then yes, but I don't mess with my substrate at all.


----------

